# Treats



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

I love feeding my Goats treats, but is there anything they can NOT have.. Like they say a dog can not have chocolate. Thanks for your input  :leap:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

There are a lot of plants that are toxic to goats here is just one list http://kinne.net/poi-list.htm. 
If you mean food I am sure there are some. I wouldn't give a goat chocolate or any unhealthy people food. Nothing with meat or meat byproducts.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks Freedom.. I wouldnt give a goat anything I wouldnt give my other pets.. but I was wondering about veggies and fruit wise.. anything they couldnt have.. thanks for the plant list I will look at it now


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Goats will eat just about anything you would...snack wise, it doesn't mean that they should eat it though. Mine really like jelly beans...and I found that out accidentally because I had my stash of black jelly beans in my pocket as I went to do some things outside and I got mugged! I don't voluntarily share my black jellybeans with ANYONE..LOL. You can try the hard granola bars, cheerios,shreaded wheat , raisens, any type of dried fruit such as cranberries, banana chips etc. Thety really like the in shell peanuts too. AS treats these are fine...too much as with anything else can cause a belly upset.

Raw potato skins and thew pits of certain fruits like cherries, peaches and plums etc should not be given they have toxins in them that will poison a goat....mine totally inhale bananas and oranges...skins too...I wash them well before giving them. Tomatoes and strawberries are also a favorite of mine.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Mine don't really seem to like bread. And I wouldn't feed anything like meat or cheese.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My goats LOVE wheat bread. Usually we have a loaf that is starting to get a little undesirable and I break the pieces in half and throw them over the fence for them, they LOVE it. 
Vanilla Wafers and Animal Crackers are a big deal to my herd, OMG the LOVE LOVE LOVE them 
Ritz crackers are another thing they enjoy.
I give apples now and then, I cut them in pieces so they are easier to chew and take out the seeds/pit. Just make sure they can't choke on anything  We had one last year that LOVED watermelon and cantelope rinds, she'd lick and chew on them trying to get any bit of meat off of them and juice 

I had no idea potato skins were bad for them. I've offered them to them before but they never ate them....whew. 

Liz - that's funny about the jelly beans, because I heard that goats LOVE liccorice! In fact the treats that TSC sells has licorice in them. I LOVE black licorice....haven't had it in a very long time


----------



## Itchysmom (Apr 3, 2010)

Well, I found out that rhubarb should not to be fed. Mine love cheetos, home made corn chips. I haven't tried the banana peels yet. Oh, stale cereal and the ends of the loaf of bread go over well too!

Oh, and cherries of any kind is a no no! That includes the whole bush/tree and berries.


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

Carrots!~Hasnt anyone seen the cartoons with the carrot in front of the donkey to make him go?

Goats love carrots too,give them the little baby carrots so they can eat them easier.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No avacado. Orange peels and banana skins contain huge amounts of pesticides.
Mine like peanuts in the shell, Chex cereal, apple, carrot, celery, my garden, the flowerbed,and the neighbors greenhouse.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

"the neighbor's greenhouse"  bet that make them popular 

I feed banana peels but only because we get organic bananas. 

beets, cabbage, brussel sprouts, beans, lettuce, kale trimmings, onions, onion peels, onions, garlic, wasa/ryvita crackers. are all favorites.


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks guys i found 2/4 like carrots. my one goat is miss picky other than blackberries and raisins I havent found anything she likes LOL


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

This is cool! Gave me some new ideas for treats. I will try some banannas tonight. My daughter tried to get me to buy dried banannas for them once while we were at a store. I knew they would probably like it (but they have lots of treats) so I did not get them--but I will try them some time. 

Mine LOVE bread! Anytime we get a new loaf I take the older one to the barn and give it as treats. 

Oh--I got a new one! LOL!! My LGD likes the large breed milk bones. Well the other day I saw one of my does go tearing by with a huge milk bone in her mouth! Just like a dog would carry it. I did get it from her. A few days later I saw another with Venus's milk bone again. I walked towards her and she got the ENTIRE bone in her mouth! I did not mess w/her for fear she would choke. But she crunched the entire thing up in her mouth and swallowed it :doh:

seems Venus loves milk bones but will donate them to the goats when asked to do so :laugh: 

Crazy goats!


----------

